# The Grawr Fan Club



## Jas0n (Feb 4, 2009)

*<big><big>The Grawr Fan Club</big></big>*

Incase you didn't guess, we're fans of Grawr's. We mainly hang out in the IRC but I thought I'd make a thread so we can discuss Grawr's epicness here.

<big>*Benefits of being a member:*</big>
Being epic
Being able to talk to other epic people
Being able to use this avatar if you please:






*<big>Current Members:</big>*
Jas0n
Master Crash
QNT3N
AndyB
Bacon Boy
Mirandi
<small>and probably some others that i've forgotten...</small>

<big>*How do I join?*</big>
Well, you don't. If you want to join that badly then post here and the current members will decide if you're epic enough to be a fan of Grawr.

That's about all I have to say, enjoy talking about Grawr XD


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2009)

Yay Grawr


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 4, 2009)

Can i join? Grawr has been doing a great job at being a mod. He's pretty awesome.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 4, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Can i join? Grawr has been doing a great job at being a mod. He's pretty awesome.


Nosoz.


----------



## Vivi (Feb 4, 2009)

I would rather die than join this sorry excuse for a club. I mean, seriously, GRAWR!? He's the worse moderator of the whole site!


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 4, 2009)

You disgust me. I'm an epic FAILURE, but epic all the same. PLEEEEAAAASSSEEE? Wait, what am I doing here?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> I would rather die than join this sorry excuse for a club. I mean, seriously, GRAWR!? He's the worse moderator of the whole site!


No mod or admin is stupid.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 4, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tis okay anyways.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 4, 2009)

A toast

To Grawr


----------



## avin456B (Feb 4, 2009)

yo let me join jason,its me,matt


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2009)

BTW, you can't listen to country if you wanna join x3


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> I would rather die than join this sorry excuse for a club. I mean, seriously, GRAWR!? He's the worse moderator of the whole site!


You're just mad because Grawr owned you :brrrr:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> *<big><big>The Grawr Fan Club</big></big>*
> 
> Incase you didn't guess, we're fans of Grawr's. We mainly hang out in the IRC but I thought I'd make a thread so we can discuss Grawr's epicness here.
> 
> ...


I'm a member! :O


----------



## AndyB (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> I would rather die than join this sorry excuse for a club. I mean, seriously, GRAWR!? He's the worse moderator of the whole site!


Moron...


----------



## AndyB (Feb 4, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your avatar disagrees.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> I would rather die than join this sorry excuse for a club. I mean, seriously, GRAWR!? He's the worse moderator of the whole site!


Then die plz  ^_^


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> I would rather die than join this sorry excuse for a club. I mean, seriously, GRAWR!? He's the worse moderator of the whole site!


You supposed to be gone. We need to throw you into  pit of snakes, fill the pit with oil, then set the pit on fire.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 4, 2009)

Sign me up.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 4, 2009)

You forgot the spikes at the bottom.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 4, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you come back anyway? Go away please.

To tyler


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> You forgot the spikes at the bottom.


no, spikes come from the top to squish him and they're spiked with poison


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 4, 2009)

Bacon Boy and Mirandi and too epic not to be in the Grawr Fan Club. They have been added ^_^


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 4, 2009)

Stop flaming the thread of the awesomest mod ever.


----------



## avin456B (Feb 4, 2009)

lemme join XD


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm an epic FAILURE, but epic all the same. PLLLEEEAAASSSEEE?  
:huh:


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 4, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> The poison is a good addition. How about some crocs, though?


Stop spamming this thread. Go away.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> The poison is a good addition. How about some crocs, though?


snapping turtles too!


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 4, 2009)

avin456B said:
			
		

> lemme join XD


Nosoz. You're not quite epic enough yet.

How dare you put the avatar in your avatar without our permission first


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Demolator40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 4, 2009)

O.K. Stop spamming. Grawr is too good for spam.


----------



## Vivi (Feb 4, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are the worse piece of *censored.2.0* to ever come to this site, go *censored.3.0* off and suck you moms rooster!


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 4, 2009)

BAN!! GO AWAY FROM THIS AWESOME THREAD!


----------



## avin456B (Feb 4, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> avin456B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


screw u -.-


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to be shot several times in places you probably don't even have.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you run out of things to say already? :O


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 4, 2009)

NO FLAMES IN THE AWESOME THREAD OF GRAWR!


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 4, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> O.K. Stop spamming. Grawr is too good for spam.


Get outta here. Your spamming to.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> screw you -.-


Double ban pl0x


----------



## avin456B (Feb 4, 2009)

*censored.3.0* u jason


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 4, 2009)

avin456B said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* u jason


Screw you avin. >=O Get out of this thread.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2009)

Jas0n, you might want to repost this thread and let the people fight here.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hmm... That may be for the best. But my awesome corruption powers could destroy this thread in 2 seconds while you make a new one.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 4, 2009)

Everyone that spams/ flames gets 100% no chance of being in the FC.

I suggest you all stop.


----------



## avin456B (Feb 4, 2009)

i like grawe, but i hate jas0n


----------



## Miranda (Feb 4, 2009)

avin456B said:
			
		

> i like grawe, but i hate jas0n


you can't even spell his name...=/


----------



## AndyB (Feb 4, 2009)

avin456B said:
			
		

> i like grawe, but i hate jas0n


Which means you can't be in. Sorry


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 4, 2009)

*sqeals*

Its GRAWR! EEEP!


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 4, 2009)

We are not worthy of your presence. (bows)


----------



## Grawr (Feb 4, 2009)

I love you all, dearly. <3

And please...no spam/flame here. I'd hate to close down my own fan-club thread. D :


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> I love you all, dearly. <3
> 
> And please...no spam/flame here. I'd hate to close down my own fan-club thread. D :


You got it Mr. Grawr   

i can haz autograph?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 4, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> I love you all, dearly. <3
> 
> And please...no spam/flame here. I'd hate to close down my own fan-club thread. D :


I would never!


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 4, 2009)

dude can i join...... i've been a fan of grawr since like December and was OMG!!! on Jan 1st when he became a mod....oh and even check out my thread'' really...''' in the bell tree HQ section...i made it even before i heard of this fan club...i love gengar too....i don't see how i couldn't join the grawr fan club.....and i spend a butt load of time on this site....i just keep to myself at times


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 4, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean 'we'

Your not even in it.


----------



## Resonate (Feb 4, 2009)

Grawr has a fan Club?  That's Awesome!

I'd love to join but i'm probably not EPIC enough... =/


----------



## avin456B (Feb 4, 2009)

*censored.3.0* U JASON AND ALL OF THE MODS EXEPT GRAWR


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 4, 2009)

avin456B said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* U JASON AND ALL OF THE MODS EXEPT GRAWR


OMG STOP THE SPAM and insults!


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2009)

avin456B said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* U JASON AND ALL OF THE MODS EXEPT GRAWR


*claps*

YOUR SO AWESOME XDDDDDDD

YOUR SO FUNNY!

YOUR SARCASM IS HILLARIOUS!

XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Miranda (Feb 4, 2009)

avin456B said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* U JASON AND ALL OF THE MODS EXEPT GRAWR


Grawr said to cut it with the flaming, so if you like him, respect his wishes.


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 4, 2009)

soo...can i join.........??
just wonderin...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> soo...can i join.........??
> just wonderin...


*whispers* the council has not decided yet


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 4, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooo..okay...i'll wait


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 4, 2009)

We are only accepting non-n00bs at the moment. Please try your call again later.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 4, 2009)

Can I join?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 4, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> We are only accepting non-n00bs at the moment. Please try your call again later.


Do you really mean that? If you do then..... I'll try in a few weeks or months.


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 4, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> We are only accepting non-n00bs at the moment. Please try your call again later.


why do you say that...is it because my post count???

i dont post much but im on ALOT......................
my post count is low cuz i never feel like posting
and i joined three days after you....so...whatever


----------



## AndyB (Feb 4, 2009)

We shall take all requests in, and descuss them later.
Everyone requesting, be patient


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 4, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> We shall take all requests in, and descuss them later.
> Everyone requesting, be patient


Sure. Im still a noob probably though. XD


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 4, 2009)

ooh...okay


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 4, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You?

Nahhhh.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> We shall take all requests in, and descuss them later.
> Everyone requesting, be patient


They need to take a number.


----------



## Resonate (Feb 4, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think they were talking to you.  It was probably to me or that other noob that was here flaming.


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 4, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooooooo okay...that makes me feel a little better


----------



## Miranda (Feb 4, 2009)

a noob doesn't only deal with post count, thats not the big deal...it deals with your attitude and your maturity level.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 4, 2009)

May I join?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 4, 2009)

Eh what the hell.
Count me in. 
[Grawr <3]


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Eh what the hell.
> Count me in.
> [Grawr <3]


no
just no coffee


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 4, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bacon no one asked you. xP
Plus I was one of the people on the IRC that started the idea XD


----------



## Grawr (Feb 4, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She has my permission to join.

: D

And again, everyone, let's try to die down the spam/arguing. Plzzzzz.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 4, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus she is Pwnsome!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.>


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 4, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grawr knows I love him<3


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 4, 2009)

Seriously, let this thread die down a little..


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 4, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> a noob doesn't only deal with post count, thats not the big deal...it deals with your attitude and your maturity level.


wait...what??

my attitude and maturity level...i dont understand whats going on... 
:huh:	  :wintergyroid:


----------



## AndyB (Feb 4, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Eh what the hell.
> Count me in.
> [Grawr <3]


You said you didn't want to join... 
0_o


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 4, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought we were forced to have the avvie XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh-Oh...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll join, Grawr is awesome.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 4, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was not referring to you, actually I wasn't referring to anyone, just stating something.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 4, 2009)

lalalalalalaalayay


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 4, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh...sorry.....im just takin everythin the wrong way today............


----------



## AndyB (Feb 4, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> lalalalalalaalayay


You are now a sure fire no.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 4, 2009)

Stop posting for now. Its gone 10 pages to far.


----------



## Biochao (Feb 4, 2009)

Yay for Grawr!

I would like to join this club of awesomeness.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 4, 2009)

I <3'd Grawr since Nov 12th [Day I joined]


----------



## Nigel (Feb 4, 2009)

Grawr is so awesome!!! =D


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 4, 2009)

lmao
I do agree that Grawr is awesome though. o:


----------



## dsmaster64 (Feb 4, 2009)

Okay, Grawr's cool, he's a good moderator, but a fanclub? Are you serious? This is a website. He's a moderator. He's not a celebrity. Sheesh.

(this has nothing against Grawr, he's cool, and I like him. I just don't see the point of having a fanclub)


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2009)

Lol has anyone seen Tye's avatar?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 4, 2009)

Grawr FTW! Nigel is good mod too.....But grawr is cool name. XD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 4, 2009)

Grawr PWNS FTW!

But if I cannot join, oh well.

BUT GRAWR FTW!!


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Lol has anyone seen Tye's avatar?


Whoa. I see something wrong with that picture...Hmmm...What is it?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yay GenGrawr


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry for the spam thing on page 10. My sis hacked my account and she is dead when I bring it up.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Lol has anyone seen Tye's avatar?


It's not saying I hate Grawr. I have no problem with him. It's the elitists that I'm against, and you guys are turning yourselves and him into one.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes no sense...

You are calling Grawr an elitist in your avatar, and there's a big X through it... <_<


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Complain much?
Now I will admit that there are some elitists here but these and Grawr are not them. -.-


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 4, 2009)

so...just wonderin....what has the councel decided on me...just wonderin...


----------



## KingKombat (Feb 4, 2009)

What about me?
I haz a DVD recorder.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, I'm not calling Grawr an elitist. _You_ all are. You think you're better than everyone else if you join this club. I lol at that.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 4, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> so...just wonderin....what has the councel decided on me...just wonderin...


Just wait. Be patient.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... I have no nice things to say about you atm... I will shut up so I do not call you an... oops...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cut-eh the stupidness-eh before a flame-eh breaks out-ay.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I'm not even a part of the club, first of all

and nobody's calling him an elitist YOU are... <_<

and third of all he IS a mod you know... if anybody actually is elite, it's him


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 4, 2009)

I want to be in the club.  Grawr is the uberness.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not bring mean to anyone. I'm simply stating that I am against elitists. I used the Gengar avatar as a symbol of it because of...well, _this_.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No i'm always on the neutral side.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 4, 2009)

Really! My sister got on my account while I was gone! Do you really think I would TRY to spam?


----------



## KingKombat (Feb 4, 2009)

I dun feel better, I just want to join cuz it luks cool.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you're not! You're always saying how DF is the best member here, yada yada yada.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because DF is, but how often do you see me getting involved in a flame war or argument between you, the pizza gang, old members, and people like Ben of twilight, NEVER.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Caleb (Feb 4, 2009)

we were talkin about this in the irc yesterday.so can i join?


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 4, 2009)

You're about to get PWND.-_-


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 4, 2009)

What the *censored.3.0* is this *censored.2.0*?!


----------



## AndyB (Feb 4, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> You're about to get PWND.-_-


Just stop posting here now.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 4, 2009)

Stop flaming or gtfo out this thread


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 4, 2009)

Mega is Defenseless in this case.  Soon the owning by Tye will start

I will get the Gengar avatar on right now..


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 4, 2009)

O.K. THAT WAS MY SISTER, AND I AM PISSED! AND I WAS TALKING TO TYEFORCE!


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 4, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> O.K. THAT WAS MY SISTER, AND I AM PISSED! AND I WAS TALKING TO TYEFORCE!


DUDE GET OUT NOW.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Lol has anyone seen Tye's avatar?


OH... the hilarity.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 4, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> O.K. THAT WAS MY SISTER, AND I AM PISSED! AND I WAS TALKING TO TYEFORCE!


Then don't let here on your account... plus, ppsshyeah it was.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 4, 2009)

No one will join if you keep posting worthless *censored.2.0* like this.

D:<


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Feb 4, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB (Feb 4, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poor deluded Tyeforce... he's next to crack


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So just because I like DF i'm automatically a bad person?  :'(


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that you praise a bad person doesn't make you a bad person, but it sure doesn't make you any better,


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 4, 2009)

You all suck.

Now this thread is going to be locked.

Now stop, or it actually WILL get locked.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 4, 2009)

*CENSORED3.0* YEAH IT WAS, AND I'M *CENSORED9.0* PISSED AT HER, SO WHY DON'T YOU STOP FLAMING ME!


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 4, 2009)

HEY!

I have an idea. Whoever wants to join, stop posting now!

Its great, eh?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> *CENSORED3.0* YEAH IT WAS, AND I'M *CENSORED9.0* PISSED AT HER, SO WHY DON'T YOU STOP FLAMING ME!


Nobody is flaming you... They're all flaming _me_. All for changing my avatar, lol.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 4, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was saying that you burned him...


----------



## dsmaster64 (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you screwed him over after closing Nintendonic! 

lol, nah. just kidding. Just wanted to get into this. :3


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyeforce, I have nothing against you, but can you seriously shut the hell up?

We'd like to keep a decent thread alive, for a little while.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 4, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2009)

EVERYBODEH STOP FIGHTING!

grow up will ya? ><


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Feb 4, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol but he didn't XD


----------



## AndyB (Feb 4, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SSSHHHH!!!


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 4, 2009)

SHUT UP ALL OF YOU


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> SHUT UP ALL OF YOU!


You forgot a "!".


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? That came across as sarcasm to me...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 4, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> SHUT UP ALL OF YOU


You aren't helping, lmao.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 4, 2009)

I consider all of you n00bs. You give Grawr a bad name.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 4, 2009)

Grawr is here.....


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 4, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny thing is, neither are you.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 4, 2009)

And thus, he shall locketh his own fan club thread.

>. >


----------

